# SWGRS MLS Fairplex Run Gary's pictures Saturday morning



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Some old friends came out for Maiden Voyage, Russ and Ruth. Ruth took the pictures.










Russ holding the Airwire.










Carefully pulling out of the staging yards.










One of the many bridges and water features.










East end of the layout.










Center of the layout with the workshop on the left and the building with the control panels, on the right.










West end.










ANOTHER great bridge! My little Accucraft #346 and two J&S coaches look small here. Over three feet above the water at this point.

Hope this gives you a little differnt view of the layout. We had an absolutely great time out there!


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

These are really great shots, Gary, and provide yet another set of perspectives on the scope of the Fairplex layout. What a great setting for a great looking train! 
Chris


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the pics. That place is huge! 

John


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

What a classy place to run trains. Swell photos Gary! I like your train. Sharp!!! Thanks for the views.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Aaaargh!!!!







Everytime you guys post new pics of that gorgeous layout I just about _die_ with jealousy!! That looks like you guys had_ so_ much fun!! I get over my fit and am just starting to relax when _wham! _there goes another MLS'r posting photos of gorgeous trains on a fantastic layout..... (Okay Steve, enough self pity!! You couldn't make it because it was too far away. Life's not fair - deal with it and quit yer whin'n!!!) There's only one thing to do - go out to the garden and run some trains!







Seriously though, wonderful shots Gary! It really does help to see all of them to give me a vicarious feeling of being there in spirit running trains along with you guys!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 08 Jun 2010 02:22 PM 
Aaaargh!!!!







Everytime you guys post new pics of that gorgeous layout I just about _die_ with jealousy!! That looks like you guys had_ so_ much fun!! I get over my fit and am just starting to relax when _wham! _there goes another MLS'r posting photos of gorgeous trains on a fantastic layout..... (Okay Steve, enough self pity!! You couldn't make it because it was too far away. Life's not fair - deal with it and quit yer whin'n!!!) There's only one thing to do - go out to the garden and run some trains!







Seriously though, wonderful shots Gary! It really does help to see all of them to give me a vicarious feeling of being there in spirit running trains along with you guys!
Steve, Steve, Steve..... Rest assured, there is hope. You can join us there on November 6-7, 2010. Bring your trains and we'll schedule you for a nice 2 hour run in the morning and again in the afternoon...


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 

I'll second that! We are ALL looking forward in great anticipation for the November run. This could become a tradition out here, hopefully. I can't take credit for the pictures. The wife of an old friend I worked with for over forty years is THE ONE who deserves the compliments for the pics. WE were too busy having way more fun than should be legal. I know in November I will make sure to run in the evening. The layout is a whole new deal at night.


----------



## davidmarkeaton (Jan 6, 2008)

Gary, 
Looks like you had a wonderful time, what an amazing layout. 

Thanks for sharing your pictures. 

David Gormley


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks David. I have more to get sorted and post tonight.


----------

